# Newry/Lisburn



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Got Tuesday off work so its a shopping trip to the north for me. christmas stock up on household products, baby products etc

Can any NI lads recommend a decent shop/factors for detailing kit in or around Newry and Lisburn

cheers


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

what sort of stuff are you after? I'm from Lisburn and the only place i can think of is halfords for megs stuff lol

Ruth


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah I might halfords for a few bits - I wonder does my AXA discount work up there too??

would be interested in any places that provide supplies to the trade - 3M dealers etc..

I might sacrifice a box of beer for some polishes!!!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Give BillyT a shout - he is the Valetpro Distributor for Ireland (Bilberry etc), also just search via yell, google for a motor factors in Newry & Lisburn and see if they can order 3M for when you arrive.


----------

